# Urdu: Socks (Moje/Moze)



## Illuminatus

Which one do Urdu speakers use?


----------



## BP.

The second. Also, _juraabai.n_.


----------



## Illuminatus

So, it is جرابین (intended a noon-gunnah, but can't type it somehow)


----------



## timboleicester

BelligerentPacifist said:


> The second. Also, _juraabai.n_.


 
"Jurab" is also persian for socks.


----------



## bakshink

Hmmm- So the word has come from Persian. 
Has Dastane (gloves) also come from Persian? 
What is the Origin of Guluband?
What was the sweater called before we learnt this word from the British?
Shifting this thread to Etymology and History of languages 

* (The EHL threads can be found here: guluband, dastane)*
*Frank, moderator*


----------



## timboleicester

bakshink said:


> Hmmm- So the word has come from Persian.
> Has Dastane (gloves) also come from Persian?
> What is the Origin of Guluband?
> What was the sweater called before we learnt this word from the British?
> Shifting this thread to Etymology and History of languages


 
This is the word for "glove" as I know it "دستكش " *dastkesh.* "Dast" is hand.

I don't know the word "guluband" I am sorry to say. Sweater in Persian is jaket...or pulover....would you believe? Words which have "band" at the end are to do with the verb "bastan" to close so I would guess that guluband means "something to cover your throat" galu = throat.... well it's a theory at least.


----------



## bakshink

And a very good theory indeed. Guluband indeed means something to wrap around the throat and it is "muffler" in English. 
Dast part in dastane too is for the hands,
"band" itself in Hindi/Urdu/Punjabi means closed, to close.
Another word with "band" at the end I know of is "Bakhtarband Gaddi" used in Hindi/Urdu and I think it means armoured vehicle or I will like to be corrected.
A word in English has been adopted 'moribund' which means a dead-end, obsolete, dying or nearly dead.
Sweater,Pullover, Jacket are not Persian words. What I want to know is, what they were called by our ancestors before the English invaded our languages.


----------



## timboleicester

bakshink said:


> And a very good theory indeed. Guluband indeed means something to wrap around the throat and it is "muffler" in English.
> Dast part in dastane too is for the hands,
> "band" itself in Hindi/Urdu/Punjabi means closed, to close.
> Another word with "band" at the end I know of is "Bakhtarband Gaddi" used in Hindi/Urdu and I think it means armoured vehicle or I will like to be corrected.
> A word in English has been adopted 'moribund' which means a dead-end, obsolete, dying or nearly dead.
> Sweater,Pullover, Jacket are not Persian words. What I want to know is, what they were called by our ancestors before the English invaded our languages.


 
Very interesting indeed....one of my friends always referred to me as 
"khaliband aziz" when he didn't believe what I was saying so I took this to mean "fibber" someone who tells little lies. Khali = empty.

As far as invasion goes didn't you invite us Brits into your countries and beg us to dress you in pullovers? ? and scarves?


----------



## bakshink

That's what I have been wondering, were our ancestors shivering to deaths before!!
BTW before they started wearing Jodhpurs, I often wonder what the sahebs wore while playing polo or did they play in their birthday suits?
And how they held their pants in place before they found cummerbunds?


----------



## timboleicester

bakshink said:


> That's what I have been wondering, were our ancestors shivering to deaths before!!
> BTW before they started wearing Jodhpurs, I often wonder what the sahebs wore while playing *polo* or did they play in their birthday suits?
> And how they held their pants in place before they found *cummerbunds*?


 

Whilst living in Bungalows......

All persian apart from the Jodhpurs....


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes, we use these two words in Urdu with _almost_ the same frequency. Some people though use the first more than the second.

موزه mozah (sing.) موزے moze (plural)= sock / stocking. 

 [In original Persian also used for <a glove; a boot.> - according to Steingass.]

 جُرّاب jurrāb (sing.), جُرّابیں  jurrābei.n (plural) = sock / stocking, leggings

[Please note the shaddah / tashdeed (stress) on the letter <re>. .. and yes there is a noon-ghunnah in the plural as it follows Prakrit pluralization]


----------



## lcfatima

I believe Hyderabadi Urdu speakers prefer to say Juraabe.n because in their dialect they use the Arabic origin "moz" for banana.


----------



## timboleicester

lcfatima said:


> I believe Hyderabadi Urdu speakers prefer to say Juraabe.n because in their dialect they use the Arabic origin "moz" for banana.


 
Very interesting..... I used the word "moz" to mean banana to a Gujarati speaker and she looked very puzzled indeed then finally said ah "kera"  I often have to resort to Persian words in the hope that I hit the right one in Punjabi/Hindi/Urdu etc....It's amazing how often this works my last one was "durbin" for binoculars to a Punjabi speaker.

If only more British people were hooked on languages like us....what a difference it would make.


----------



## bakshink

Dear timboleicester
When you speak to an Indian female you got to be sure which part of India she is from. Hyderabad is a thousand miles plus from Gujrat. Are you sure you heard her right? She should have said Kela. I don't know much of Gujrati but KiRRa in Hindi means an insect and KeRRa in Punjabi means "which one". Gujrati though spoken differently is not much farther from Hindi I believe.


----------



## timboleicester

bakshink said:


> Dear timboleicester
> When you speak to an Indian female you got to be sure which part of India she is from. Hyderabad is a thousand miles plus from Gujrat. Are you sure you heard her right? She should have said Kela. I don't know much of Gujrati but KiRRa in Hindi means an insect and KeRRa in Punjabi means "which one". Gujrati though spoken differently is not much farther from Hindi I believe.


 
Well  not really in my city of Leicester. Most people of Indian origin can speak Gujarati. They arrived here from East Africa. Uganda and Kenya mostly. It makes my city the most multi-cultural in the country and is held up as a shining example of how different communities live together.

And,,,,, you are probably right about the banana......kela.....sounds better.


----------



## amiramir

Can I pls hijack this thread to ask whether Hindi speakers (let's say urban educated Delhi-ite) is more likely to use Moj(z)e or Juraab? It seems from the other thread that Hindi speakers use Moja, but I think-- though I'm not sure-- that in my Delhi Punjabi family, we use juraab. Is this odd? 

Also, in hindi do you use the word dastaane often for gloves as mentioned above? I think my family just says gloves, but again-- I don't know if that's odd. 

Many thanks.


----------



## littlepond

"daastaane" yes, but "juraab", I am hearing for the first time. Though maybe other Hindi speakers might be familiar with it?


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, LPji.

I'm really surprised about juraab. Will wait to hear from others.

Re: gloves, you meant dastaane, correct, and not daastaane (which for me means stories)? Or is this a variant I don't know about?


----------



## Alfaaz

amiramir said:
			
		

> Re: gloves, you meant dastaane, correct, and not daastaane (which for me means stories)? Or is this a variant I don't know about?


The word(s) for glove(s) is/are:

دستانہ - _dastaanah_; دستانے - _dastaane_

The word for _story, etc._ has a different spelling! (Note: The plural form ends in a nasal nuun.)

داستان - _daastaan_; داستانیں - _daastaane*N*_


----------



## Khaanabadosh

Dastaane and moze is what we use. I don't think if I've ever used juraab in everyday speech.

Checked with a friend of mine - a Delhi Punjabi and he did confirm that they use juraab, and it is very common in Delhi.


----------



## littlepond

Sorry, that was a typo: I meant dastaane.


----------



## Dib

I second - juraab is common in Delhi.


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, kaanabadosh and dibji. Those are helpful confirmations.


----------



## mundiya

I personally say "juraabeN" much more than "moze". Someone was wondering about the correct pronunciation of the latter word in Hindi. It is indeed with *z*.

Interesting side note about Arabic "mawz" (banana): I believe it is derived via Persian from Sanskrit "mocha", which has the same meaning.


----------



## ssnaglaksha

I am new to this forum but came across this as I was searching for the origin of 'jurrab' and 'jurrabein', which is how I knew the socks as I was growing up in Meerut district (in the 1950s). I do not remember anyone in my family or any of my neighbors use any other words for the socks.  When I went to a boarding school in Banaras, my classmates (from Bihar, Bengal, Assam, Maharashtra and Rajasthan) had not heard this word and found it amusing!   The languages evolve with time. Now, my nephews and nieces growing up in Meerut (in the 1980s and 1990s) only know 'moje' and socks. In any case, I continue to use jurrab and jurrabein even as I have immigrated to the US.


----------



## Qureshpor

Welcome to the forum@ssnaglaksha. I am familiar with both names but like you have never used the word "moze". mozah has its origins in Persian and jurraab is from Arabic originally.


----------

